# beginning SAR training!



## Amber Brewer (Aug 9, 2014)

About a month ago we rescued a pit puppy, now about 6mo. She was evaluated today for tracking potential. We did a few runaways with her, and she just loved it. We tested her out with HRD, and she had absolutely no interest at all in any of the samples. So we're going to start training for SAR. Pretty excited! 

The trainer told us to continue working on runaways and we'll see where we're at next time.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Good deal. Glad to hear you and the pup have passed the first hurdle! When do you go back?


----------



## Amber Brewer (Aug 9, 2014)

She trains randomly to fit her work schedule, which is fine because we will be working around our work schedules, as well. But she works the dogs often, so it won't be long. Until then, we are going to employ our children in the runaways. lol

And I just realized that there is a SAR board. Should I have posted this there, instead?

- BTW - Julie Allen (also a member here) is the one we are training with.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

It will be more likely to get the SAR folks to respond if the questions are posted in the correct forum. 

I'll move this to the SAR spot.


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

Tracking or trailing? 

Either way, time to get your personal training schedule started. It's hard work keeping up with a trailing dog. 

Trailing is my favorite. Will be great to have another person to talk shop with.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

And get ready for a life style change. It takes time and effort but very self-rewarding. But first and foremost enjoy what you are doing, learn from everyone around you, and welcome aboard.


----------



## Amber Brewer (Aug 9, 2014)

If by trailing you mean "scent discriminate"or searching for an individual person, that is what we are trying for. Otherwise, I misunderstand. We are new to this, after all. 

Yes, this is going to be a major lifestyle change! But it is hopefully going combine my husband's and my biggest interests together. He is on tge local rescue squad and certified in basic SAR (I & II, I think), and he has wanted to get involved with the dogs for as long as he has known Julie and her dogs. I love all things dog and have always revolved my work around them, and Julie and I have gotten to be friends over the dogs. But even so, this is probably going to be a bigger challenge to my husband than me (not saying finding time to work with your dogs isn't a challenge with two young kids around). But he is very... new to dogs as anything other than yard ornaments. 

For now we're just doing some runways to get her excited about finding people and teach her the object of the game. She watched a couple other dogs do it, and she got so excited over it. It's so freaking hot we can't do much outside. The heat index yesterday was 110F. We trained early yesterday morning.


----------

